# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > طراحی و ساخت بازی‌های کامپیوتری > آموزش: هدیه نوروزی پلتفرم آپادانا برای بازیسازان ایرانی

## RaminShirzad

درورد بر شما همراهان عزیز، نوروز باستانی رو به شما تبریک می‌گویم و آرزو می‌کنم سالی شاد توام با موفقیت داشته باشید. 

در این پست قصد دارم یک هدیه نوروزی در اختیار شما قرار بدهم و به نوعی از این که یکسال با فرازونشیب های متفاوت در کنار ما بودید و برای بهتر شدن آپادانا به ما کمک کردید تشکر کنم. 

طبیعتا نسخه آزمایشی پلتفرم آپادانا با توجه به تکنولوژی بکار گرفته شده و پیچیدگی‌های موجود در بخش‌های مختلف آن با مشکلات متفاوتی روبه‌رو بود که این مساله تقریبا برای همه‌ی شرکت های نرم افزاری 
اجتناب ناپذیر است، اما خوشبختانه همراهی شما عزیزان همواره موجب دلگرمی ما و ایجاد انگیزه در تیم بوده که در نتیجه ما توانستیم خیلی سریع به نسخه اولیه برسیم و از آن به بعد تمرکز تیم را مجذوب ارائه
قابلیت‌های بیشتر کنیم. 

در سال جدید قصد داریم نوروزی پر انژری برای آپادانا رقم بزنیم و با پشتکار و انگیزه بیشتر در مسیر ارائه خدماتی بهتر تلاش کنیم. 

امیدوارم که همچون گذشته همراه ما باشید و با مطرح کردن انتقادات و مشکلات احتمالی به بهتر شدن کیفیت خدمات آپادانا کمک کنید. 

اما هدیه نوروزی آپادانا یک پروژه آموزشی ساخت بازی آنلاین است که توسط اشکان سعیدی در فروشگاه یونیتی منتشر شده است و بصورت رایگان در اختیار شما عزیزان قرار می‌گیرد. 

این پروژه می تواند به شکل ترکیبی با آپادانا برای قابلیت های metagame مثل ورود کاربران و ذخیره اطلاعات و جدول امتیاز مورد استفاده قرار گیرد و حتی می توان بخش بلادرنگ آن را با آپادانا جایگزین کرد. 

پروژه مفاهیم پیشرفته سیستم شبکه یونیتی uNet را بدون استفاده از NetworkManager توضیح می دهد و همچنین دارای 40 صفحه مستندات انگلیسی می باشد. 

لیکدریافت : http://apadana-platform.ir/downloada...ing-with-tanks 

امیدوارم که این هدیه مورد توجه شما قرار گیرد.

----------

